# Trying To Make a Decision



## Tatorbug (May 14, 2007)

Haven't posted here before but I am in the process of applying for SSI/Social Security in Feb. Trouble is work keeps calling and wanting me back part time. That would mean hit in stress and not the time to cook and do cardio-rehab.

My situation is: Will be 64 in May, Had heart failure in September (almost died twice, a month in ICU), paychecks ran out first week in Dec. I am doing OK on savings now and will have my place paid for in March. Have 2 larger CC bills but they are managable. 0% interest

Long term disability policy REQUIRES that I apply for Social Secuirty Disability and then pay back anything they pay to me, starting in Feb. That company approved me for 24 months. 

My heart condition is not stable. I am worried about cash flow as I heard the Application process with SSI takes forever. What would you do? Go back to work?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

It may take till your 65 to get approved.
And even you say ok thats it and go on SS now,,, it will still be a year before Medicare would kick in. And even if by some miracle you got approved for SSDI you still could not get on Medicare until your 65 as there is a 24 month wait till but in your case it would only be a year when you turn 65. So knowing that it is a hard to say what to do at this point in time. 
Long Term Disability does not pay in addition to SS, it pays Along side of it. 
Meaning If you get approved for LTDI for say 1700 a month OK fine but after SS kicks in that amount will be reduced so you STILL would only be getting that 1700 .
1,000 from SS and 700 from that insurance policy making the total still at 1700 a month.

I am just using fictitious numbers here. SS comes, and it is say 1000 a month then the LTDI insurance money will be 700 a month making the total 1700 the amount you got before SS kicked in.
And YES if the amount that got overlapped, you WILL have to pay back whatever was overpaid at the time. i Know for a Fact because that is what happened to me. So if overlaps but say 2 months three months 2K to 3K overpayment and would have to be paid back.

Because it was 700 what you would to be getting along with your SS Check not the 1700 Plus the SS amount.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I guess if I were in your shoes and you are on their insurance. I would go and quit working go get signed up for SSDI and use the COBRA law for insurance coverage and stay home see doctors when needed and take it EASY.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Don't YOUR Health and well being comes before that company does YOU and your health matters. God Bless and prayers to you hope it turns out for the better.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

You can file for retirement social aecurity and disability social security at the same time. You get paid the retirement then the disability replaces it if awarded and it's to your advantage (which it almost always is.)
Depends on your private disability plan whether they have a problem with retirement or not.


----------

